# مجموعة من التفاصيل و المخططات للاعمال الميكانيكية --------- و يوجد المزيد



## mohamed mech (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
المهندس زانيتى بيصبح عليكم
و بعت لكم معايا اليوم شوية مخططات على الفور شير
AUTOCAD DETAILS.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

و لمن يجب الزيادة الموقع هو

Climate conditioning - Drawings, Plans and Blocks - page 1​


----------



## برشلوني موت (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/زيكو تك (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الله ينور:31: ويبارك عليك وعلى عمونا الحج زانيتي:78:

وعرفه انه غياب النهارده علشان يبطل يزوغ:16: من المحاضرات ويديلك الواجب تعمله بداله:85:


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شغل عالي اووووووووووي من الكينج زانيتي والمحترم [h=1]mohamed mech[/h]


----------



## mohamed mech (26 نوفمبر 2012)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> الله ينور:31: ويبارك عليك وعلى عمونا الحج زانيتي:78:
> 
> وعرفه انه غياب النهارده علشان يبطل يزوغ:16: من المحاضرات ويديلك الواجب تعمله بداله:85:


مين :8: 
حضرة المفتش :76:
ماهو لو يعرف انك جاى النهاردة كان خد اجازة من الشغل للترحيب بيك :84:​


----------



## konan2007 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المهندس زانيتى بيصبح عليكم
> و بعت لكم معايا اليوم شوية مخططات على الفور شير
> AUTOCAD DETAILS.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> ...


*بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا ريت لو فيه اكونت بريميم للموقع ده لان فيه مخططات هامة جدا لا تقبل الا بالعضوية البريميوم و لك مني جزيل الشكر

*


----------



## mohamed mech (26 نوفمبر 2012)

konan2007 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا ريت لو فيه اكونت بريميم للموقع ده لان فيه مخططات هامة جدا لا تقبل الا بالعضوية البريميوم و لك مني جزيل الشكر
> 
> *


عذرا و لكن لا يوجد أحد نعرفه مشترك فى هذا الحساب البريميوم او غيره
و المخططات المرفقة هى المجانية فقط وهى المتاحة
و بالتوفيق

​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك وبـ زانيتي باشا :84:


----------



## nofal (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed mech (27 نوفمبر 2012)

الدفعة الثانية

AUTOCAD DETAILS-2.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
​


----------



## alaa ramadan (27 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا زانيتى علي هذا المجهود و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا هندسة


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (27 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> الدفعة الثانية
> 
> AUTOCAD DETAILS-2.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> ​



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hooka (27 نوفمبر 2012)

konan2007 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا ريت لو فيه اكونت بريميم للموقع ده لان فيه مخططات هامة جدا لا تقبل الا بالعضوية البريميوم و لك مني جزيل الشكر
> 
> *If your download has not started automatically, please click ​here
> *
> ...


----------



## hooka (27 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسة ولمشرفنا العملاق زانتي


----------



## thaeribrahem (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مممم طيب انا ليه طلب وياريت حد يساعدني فيه 
مطلوب اكبر كميه من لوحات غرف المضخات 
واكـــــــــــــــــــــبر كميه من لوحات فرش الشيلرات ووحدات المناوله

يعني مطلوب لوحات محطااااات وياسلام لو يبقى موضوع مستقل

:1:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله ثبارك الله 
جزاكما الله خيرا و بارك لكما ياعملاقي المنتدي 
طلب استاذنا زيكو يستحق الاهتمام و الاهتمام و الاهتمام 
تحياتي لكم


----------



## mohamed mech (4 ديسمبر 2012)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> مممم طيب انا ليه طلب وياريت حد يساعدني فيه
> مطلوب اكبر كميه من لوحات غرف المضخات
> واكـــــــــــــــــــــبر كميه من لوحات فرش الشيلرات ووحدات المناوله
> 
> ...





مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ماشاء الله ثبارك الله
> جزاكما الله خيرا و بارك لكما ياعملاقي المنتدي
> طلب استاذنا زيكو يستحق الاهتمام و الاهتمام و الاهتمام
> تحياتي لكم



غاليين والطلب بسيط 

و هذا موضوع منفصل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t351402.html


و هذا المتصل
و نشوف الفليم
و نبدء بـ غرف الطلمبات

PUMP ROOM-00.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

ثم غرف الغلايات

BOILER ROOM-00.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

ثم محطات التبريد والتدفئة ومحطات الصرف


PLANT.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## hikal007 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رجل الصناعة (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

